# Weekly fishing update



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

if you looking for Flounders Norwalk Harbor is the place to go although the catches are not as good as last week it's still the best place in the state to go The Boaters are still getting most of the keeper Stripers and there are some reports of blackfish being caught. Let's hope that with the weather warming the shore action will start picking up.


----------

